# jorge sprave,s algorithm



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

hi all i,d like to know if anyone has used jorge,s chart to measure band setups, and if so is it accurate. sorry if i,m being blasfemous. lol :blink:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Joerg's band calculator is a very good place to start. If you have little or no experience, it will at least put you on the right track. Of course you will need to try a few variations until you gain enough experience to find what suits you, your frame, and the way you shoot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't over think it. Slingshots are simple . Nothing teaches like experience. Try this simple formula to get started. Light ammo gets light bands. Heavier ammo gets heavier bands. Yes its that simple.


----------



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Charles said:


> Joerg's band calculator is a very good place to start. If you have little or no experience, it will at least put you on the right track. Of course you will need to try a few variations until you gain enough experience to find what suits you, your frame, and the way you shoot.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


thanks


----------



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

treefork said:


> Don't over think it. Slingshots are simple . Nothing teaches like experience. Try this simple formula to get started. Light ammo gets light bands. Heavier ammo gets heavier bands. Yes its that simple.


cheers


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> hi all i,d like to know if anyone has used jorge,s chart to measure band setups, and if so is it accurate. sorry if i,m being blasfemous. lol :blink:


May you be forgiven !!


----------

